# Tyvek for hay cover



## gdutson (Nov 12, 2009)

Hi,

I have got hay in storage in a barn that sweats (badly). I have some rolls of tyvek left over from a construction project. I know it is suppose to stop water but still allow moisture to escape. I was wondering if anyone has ever used tyvek house wrap as a hay cover?

Thx,

Greg


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I have not, used it plenty of times in construction, I do know it's pricey....course so are hay tarps.....good luck, let us know if ou try it and have success......


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

My place had an exposed wall with tyvek for a while. The wind gets onto that stuff quite badly, I'm not sure how to keep it tight. I had one patch with a staple every 6" in every direction and it still broke free in a few weeks.

If you don't let it whip and get softened it stays very water resistant for years. Quite UV proof too.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

slowzuki said:


> My place had an exposed wall with tyvek for a while. The wind gets onto that stuff quite badly, I'm not sure how to keep it tight. I had one patch with a staple every 6" in every direction and it still broke free in a few weeks.
> 
> If you don't let it whip and get softened it stays very water resistant for years. Quite UV proof too.


When we remodeled the back of the house my uncle attached it with the same gun he uses to attach tar paper on roofs, places a staple thru a little plastic washer about the size of a quarter.


----------

